# Another new member...



## Kryten (Jan 23, 2012)

Greetings all,

I’ve just joined the forum so would like to begin by offering a ‘hello’ to all members.

My name’s Simon, I’m 32 and from Tamworth in Staffordshire, UK. I’ve been listening to Classical Music on-and-off for about 7 years, but it’s only in the last couple of months that I’ve really felt compelled to listen to it frequently. What started off with the obvious “newbie” choice of Beethoven’s Fifth has recently expanded to include composers ranging from Mozart, Haydn, Holst, Vaughan-Williams, Rachmaninoff and Mussorgsky to modern living composers like Pärt, Glass and Reich. There’s a charity shop close to where I work that has a large tub full of Classical CDs that they sell for £1 a disc - they don’t tend to have anything on a big label, but at this early stage, I’m by no means picky so my frequent raids are yet to disappoint.

I’m always keen to learn more so I’m hoping that by joining this forum I can learn not only from people who are experts in Classical Music, but also from fellow newbies who, like me, are exploring and experimenting.

Yours musically,

Simon.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard, keep listening.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Jan 6, 2012)

*Welcome.*

Hello Simon,
I too am a new member. I recently joined in the hope of identifying a piece which had eluded me for nearly 40 years - and someone gave me an answer within a couple of days, so I was elated. It seems to be a really good site.
In keeping with spreading good music, the piece was by Respeghi - the Bergemasca from Siute No 2 of the Ancient Airs & Dances. Try it on You Tube & see what you think!
One of the greatest delights about classical music for me is that it lasts for life - at 54 I still experience new things in pieces I heard even as a twelve year old e.g. Beethoven 5 etc. I hope you are begining to find this out after 7 years & that this continues to happen to you throughout your life.
The other great thing is spreading the word. My wife of 30 years says the greatest gift I have ever given her is appreciating the beauty of classical music. We both particularly love Mahler.
All the very best.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello there,

Keep away from the vampire-pig, Couchie potato, Mad Hatter, and opera people and you'll be fine.

@mods: To the Introductions Forum we go?


----------

